

Computer Science 'Ninja Arts' - sb
http://blog.prof.so/2013/03/compsciarts.html

======
afandian
Is one of the five computer science ninja arts making a website that is
completely blank (like, literally nothing) with JavaScript disabled?

~~~
Silhouette
Others seem to include hijacking the back button. Could people linking to such
sites please include a warning in the title so we can avoid them?

~~~
fr0sty
Also, I can't scroll the page on my android phone.

Anyone care to copy/paste the text?

~~~
blockjack
Text here <http://pastebin.com/vjyHG1aH>

I don't really like to take traffic away from a site but that is _horribly_
designed. I could only scroll with PGUP/DN due to the stupid control bar to
the right.

~~~
testbro
This sucky design is further-reaching - it's part of all Blogger sites.
There's no way to drop to a sensible version either IIRC.

~~~
afandian
Is that the Google offering? I'm surprised that Google of all people would
make something with such a poor concept.

------
onan_barbarian
Sorry to interrupt the bitching about the UI of the website, but...

I would nominate a working familiarity with:

Non-trivial graph algorithms

Serious distributed systems design (ie. building something where anything and
everything can fail at any time, possibly in nasty or even byzantine fashion)

Formal methods

Optimization methods (ILP and so on)

Binary decision diagrams

as some other "ninja arts" if we're going to have to use the term "ninja".

------
endgame
If "hack" is the meaningless omniverb of HN, "ninja" has got to be one of its
meaningless omniadjectives.

------
siculars
I've never seen a worse layout for mobile viewing. Viewing on my iPhone
reduces the content div to a mini scrolling box that immediately had me close
the page.

------
shrughes
As far as I can tell, this isn't a website, it's just an animated logo.

